# NO .Mac services for free (official)



## Chibi15 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well - read here..

http://mac.com/1/mac_faq.html


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

So great! .Mac members will have 15MB e-mail storage and 100MB iDisk stroage!!  I don't need a iTools membership.


----------



## Chibi15 (Jul 17, 2002)

But you have to pay for it - there are no free services left... all will be free services will discontinued in september


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah... I missed the article... I thought there were two services... iTools (pay) and .Mac (free)...

I hate Apple! Why Why Why!!! God... I don't want to watch the keynote tonight (It's evening in Hong Kong)... Damn... I feel sick... don't wake me up for dinner...


----------



## Chibi15 (Jul 17, 2002)

Also look here (new Apple.com look!)

http://mac.com/1/mac_newfeatures.html


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

Holy... it is so ugly!! Damn... I dislike .Mac very much now!!

(But I think I will join it tho... I still have 2 always-use @mac.com account...)


----------



## voice- (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh MAN!!! Now I gotta find ANOTHER e-mail service...

I heard good things about myrealbox.com if anybody's in the same situation as me...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 17, 2002)

Look, I'm all for Apple finding new and innovative ways to make money, but this is just wrong.

I can understand killing the iDisk storage and making it a pay service - but the email service too? This is going to create a wave of bad blood for users of the .mac email domain, who were told at MacWorld 2000 in San Francisco that this email address would be free - period. Now to reneg on that is just wrong.

I had just finished letting everybody know that I would be using my .mac email address as my main one. Now it looks like I'll have to find another.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

Would you go for hotmail.com 2MB email service?


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

Btw, it would be great if I can host my domain name on their server!!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 17, 2002)

No way. But I do have an acct with exicte.com that is free that I will probably go back to using.

As I said, I'm all for Apple making money, and after reading over the .Mac manifesto, it looks like they are offering quite a bit for $99.95. But Apple made a promise at MWSF 2000 that .mac email addresses would be "Free for life" as Steve Jobs said. I was there. To change the rules is just wrong.

Apple should have at least left a basic 2MB email account for those who can't afford the upgrade, and currently are .mac email users.


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

yes... i remember that SJ said mac.com is free for life... and now, we have to pay for promoting their mac.com name too... 

btw, Yahoo and some other services start to charge for more storage but still leave the basic service for free... Apple should do that too...


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

http://mac.com/1/iTour


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

It's not loading...


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, somebody at apple is quick. They are shutting all these pages down. It was a page with all the features of .Mac... It also had the new apple site design on it....


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

I was about to save them all down but they are offline now!


----------



## ddma (Jul 17, 2002)

I still have some cache of the new .Mac homepage...

http://www.koobi.biz/guest/dotMac/mac_newfeatures.html


----------



## Chrissyboy (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the link ddma.

Hands up who prefers yummy aqua to ugly brushed metal?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

This sucks. I want FREEE MAC.COM email 

why don't they have a free service?

COME ON APPLE!!


----------



## twyg (Jul 17, 2002)

What really gets my goat is that I can't get to my mac.com address right now, and I'm waiting for a response on a job I've been trying to get. It's an extremely important job to me, and now not getting there is unbelievable.

If it's true that you'll need to pay by september than fine, but if they just cut service out today I'll be writing letters to more than a few people. You cannot with any sort of conscience possibly just cut a service out like that.

If Apple causes me to lose this job opportunity I'll be even more furious.

Apple, iDisk makes sense, mac.com addresses do not. How 'bout giving 2MB free, and 5MB for paid members? That's what hotmail does. 

Looks like I'll be switching back over to hotmail again... :|


----------



## voice- (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll never switch to an e-mail service that doesn't support pop3, just so that's said.

Now, if this is true and they cut the services without even a 30 day warning you might just see me switch back. I won't stand behind a company that does these things, no matter how good the OS is...

Seriously, I used an @mac.com address cause I was proud of Apple and iTools, if they leave me to rot now(and without any kind of warning) then I might as well start Linuxing my way around...

Jeez Apple, you were doing good, why screw it up NOW?


----------



## Chrissyboy (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi twyg - you can still pick up your mac.com email here:

www.mail2web.com

Have fun! - CC


----------



## Izzy (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chrissyboy _
> *Hi twyg - you can still pick up your mac.com email here:
> 
> www.mail2web.com
> ...



Thanks for that link amigo...I had some important mail that I needed to get a hold of.  

Today seems like it's gonna be a sad day for Apple users...


----------



## voice- (Jul 17, 2002)

No kidding, Izzy. Yesterday I was planning what to do with Jaguar, today I'm wondering which components I want in my next PC 

I will *not* stand for this behavior on Apples part


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, Apple, I'm not sure what I think of you. $100 per year! That's insane, and offering us existing iTools users a $50 discount is not helping.

Sure, about $8/month is reasonable, but for high-end features. What about those of us who are happy with our 5MB eMail and 25MB iDisk?

I say we petition.

(BTW: Jaguar is released on shelves on August 24th)


----------



## Daeyin (Jul 17, 2002)

hey, 

just send Apple some feedback:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/feedback/

mine was

"Taking away my @mac.com address or making me pay for them is just wrong!  SJ promised in San Francisco that it would be "fee for life."  I was there, taking notes!

Yesterday I was planning when I would buy  Jagaur, now I am planning what products I should put in my new Dell.  

Why can't you just have a free basic service and paid Pro service? As a user and shareholder I have never been more dissapointed in a company before.

Bad form, Apple Computer, bad form!"


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

DUDE! It's 15 mb email and 100 mb idisk! come on!


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

The mac.com services are down temporarily, but your e-mail will STILL WORK until September 30.  Apple is not doing anything drastic like cutting out mail service immediately.  THAT would be outrageous.

I still don't know what to think about the subscription cost, though.

But, I do know one thing.  voice-: get a life.  The Macintosh is still better, and just because you can't use a free mac.com e-mail address is NOT grounds to switch back to the PC.  That's just plain stupid, especially given that now there is bigger e-mail and iDisk storage, iCal support online for syncing between home & work computers, free virus and backup software, etc. etc. etc. with a .Mac account.  Plus, Mac OS X 10.2 will be awesome, especially with Rendezvous and MPEG support.  You think Microsoft is going to support that?  Hah!  *laugh* *scoff*


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, after listening to Steve, this .Mac thing sounds pretty cool. I might pay for the $50/year for existing iTools members. ( Time to solicit relatives  )

Also, the new Apple.com look (the tabs, .Mac, etc) is cool, and should fit with the new Jaguar Aqua. Let's take a moment to remember the Apple Garamond font, and welcome Myriad (is this the right font?).

Speaking of tabs, go to the Apple Mac OS X page (apple.com/macosx/). The Jaquar CD's are supposed to have "fur" on them, also.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rhale1 _
> *Well, after listening to Steve, this .Mac thing sounds pretty cool. I might pay for the $50/year for existing iTools members. ( Time to solicit relatives  )
> *



Unfortunatly, it's only $50 the FIRST year.  After that it's the regular $100/year


----------



## Izzy (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I still don't know what to think about the subscription cost, though.
> 
> ...now there is bigger e-mail and iDisk storage, iCal support online for syncing between home & work computers, free virus and backup software, etc. etc. etc. with a .Mac account.  Plus, Mac OS X 10.2 will be awesome, especially with Rendezvous and MPEG support.*



The only problem with all of that is that I'm sure there are others like me out there who only used iTools for around 1meg of email and a quick way to throw up a nice lil webpage.  Users like myself can't justify spending 100 or even 50 dollars for just that.

I can't say that I'm all-together thrilled with Apple right now, but life goes on and I'll get over it.  The fact still remains that I'll be using a mac for as long as I use a computer...

...with a user base as passionate as the one Apple has, this kind of response can be expected...give it a few months and when new technologies are announced this will simmer down and things will go on...


----------



## j79 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm going to pay the $50 for the first year. Last month, I switched my e-mail address to .mac.. So, switching again would be to much hassles.
Personally, I understand why they charging for the service. As SJ said in the keynote, the times are changing. Back in the day, you could get free internet service, let alone server space and email...

What I wish Apple would have done is charge PER feature, or have tier accounts.. 100 for everything, 50 for half of the features, or whatever... I don't use iDisk (i have my own website), and I probably won't use Backup or the anti-virus. Just give me the email address.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

You can have an email-only account for $10 per year, but I'm not sure if you need .mac too. go here:


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 17, 2002)

Put in a complaint to Apple about taking away the free email address.

All I want is the email address, and I don't need any of the other stuff that they offer with the .Mac subscription.  I think that they will get enough complaints to warrant keeping the free mac.com email addresses for people who already have them.


----------



## twister (Jul 17, 2002)

I put in my complaint to apple.  I just want email also.  I just switched a few months ago to mac.com email and i'm not ready to switch again. I think that existing services, such as email as it is now, should stay free.  Any added features, or mailbox sizes could be extra money.

Twister
Ohh and i have two mac address. does that men i owe $200?  Damn!


----------



## voice- (Jul 17, 2002)

simX: I'm somewhat calmed down now. I'm still upset, but I no longer have plans to kill anyone. I'm upset because Apple goes back on its own promise to keep iTools free. I, like others, don't give a rats behind about iDisk and HomePage, but want to keep my mail without paying $100 a month for it. I don't even want the extended mail that .Mac provides, what would I do with 15 Mb? I just want by current 5 Mb Inbox. If that's not an option I AT LEAST want Apple to forward my mail automatically for the next 6 months so I'll have a fair chance at setteling in in my new home.

The question is thill there thou: why should I trust Apple with _anything_ now? If they go back on this offer, what can't they go back on. They have broken my confidence in them...


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *The question is thill there thou: why should I trust Apple with anything now? If they go back on this offer, what can't they go back on. They have broken my confidence in them... *



So you'd go back to Windows because of your "lack of confidence" in Apple?!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  That's the funniest thing I've heard in the flurry of posts here on MacOSX.com.

Seriously.

I mean, sheesh.  Apple said that there would be MPEG-2 playback in QT6.  It's not there.  OMG MY CONFIDENCE IN APPLE IS GONE!  Apple doesn't have a customizable Apple menu anymore.  OMG MY CONFIDENCE IN APPLE IS GONE!  Apple increased the price of iMacs by $100.  OMG MY CONFIDENCE IN APPLE IS GONE!

So Apple is being billed as making Microsoft tactics instead of trying to maintain a profit in a very unforgiving technological market, especially given that Apple is a small computer company that is vulnerable to swings like this?

No..... Apple hosting your e-mail on their servers for a year and a half, and letting you use their servers for free for that period as well... that must not cost them anything.  All the server hardware and akamai partnering to provide you this must not cost them a single cent!

My confidence in Apple has been soooo shattered because of this announcement.  

Look, I signed the petition that was mentioned in the other thread.  Yes, it would be nice if Apple went back on what Steve Jobs said in the keynote and make e-mail free.  But give me a break: you're not going to find another computer company as dedicated to its customers as Apple.


----------



## wtconway (Jul 17, 2002)

I just logged in fine at http://webmail.mac.com.

See if you can too


----------



## Chibi15 (Jul 17, 2002)

actually MPEG-2 decoding is available.. look into the apple.com online-story - cyou can purchase the component there - 30$ i think


----------



## DualG4X (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont care if they charge for storage or AV or any of the other crap thats part of .mac srrvices , but giving eveyone a .mac email adress n telling them its free for life, and now charging for them making the excuse their charging because they give u all these features is retarted, n the sad thing is that they prob planed this from the begining,  get eveyone a .mac adress n then once their using it as their only email adress , add some useles features and charge the hell out of it,  dejavu all over again(MS)


----------



## rharder (Jul 17, 2002)

Apple, you want me to pay a full $130 for a Jaguar upgrade and $100 per year for iTools? I'm outta here...

-Rob


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm with the folks that never really used iTools for much of anything.  I registered a mac.com only for the hell of it, and I've never used it mainly cause it's my real name and I don't just go giving that out on the web.  the only other thing I used was the iDisk, and that was for hosting of my avatar images on other BBs.  I'm sure I can find another free service since Apple has now decided to yank this from being free.  Yet I also agree that there should still be a mega watered down free version of .Mac or whatever the hell you wanna call it that allows those of us who have no intention of going hardcore in our use of Apple's services can make do with.  Oh well, now I'm just sitting back and seeing how successful Apple's gonna be w/ their new .Mac scheme

BTW, for anyone looking for a new free email service because of this I use www.inbox.net which has many domain names to choose from, and I haven't had many problems w/ it considering that the service is still free.  I've also heard that fastmail.fm is a popular one among the free email crowd as well.  Just thought I'd throw these out in case anyone else wasn't excited about having to go hotmail/yahoo.


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Jul 17, 2002)

You should not pay for email period!!!!!


Bah!!!

Anwyay 


here is what i posted to the feedback thing on Apples website...its honestly how i feel.(sorry if it sounds harsh...just my thoughts of disgust)



Dear Apple(You too JOBS!!!)

Well well lads, you seriously blew it large, a revolt is happening in the underground, and im afraid to say it does not look good.

Here is my story.


I am a dirt poor working/student who scrounged enough to be able to upgrade my B&W G3 400 to a QS 867, with plenty of space and ram to boot, and i was looking so forward to Jaguar giving me even more speed than i have now.
I thought it was fun to post picts of my friends up, and tell them that little bit of space i had was because i was apart of the mac community. That made me feel proud.
It no longer brings these types of emotions out of me, i wept today....as i am almost resorting to ekk..other means of finding my software,due to my poorness,its either the .Mac account or the new 10.2....hmmmm...maybe ill just pay for one, alas i may have to venture out into the real(FREE) world  to find the software and get things done the old fashioned cheap way.

Alas , i dont feel as though i would be as bitter, had you not taken what you had promised would be mine "FOREVER" away from me...for a cash grab you'll never get.......



Goodbye iTools...you made alot of sense before you ran away to New York city.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 17, 2002)

Well guys and gals,

I simply can't afford $100/year for email and a web page, so my iTools/.Mac account will fade into oblivion in September.  It was nice....while it lasted.

I am disappointed in Mr. Jobs, $100/year for this service is too expensive.  Apple must be searchng for cash in this economic downturn.

I think it might be cheaper just to get a cable modem and leave the computer on if I want to host a website.  Apple isn't even providing an ISP for $100/year....C'mon Steve, whatcha been smokin' buddy?  And what's all this I hear about virex anti-virus software with the .Mac service?  There aren't anymore MAC viruses anymore!  Apple's market share is so low that the hackers aren't motivated enough to write the viruses.  There would be so little damage that it wouldn't even make the national news.  We have bothing to worry about as far as viruses are concerned.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

> There would be so little damage that it wouldn't even make the national news.


it wouldn't even make the LOCAL news. Virus protection and mac can't coincide in the same sentence, much less internet service.


----------



## thelonegunman (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm also not happy about the intended fees, nor am I willing to pay any amount for a need that is even less that "basic".

I use iDisk only for my avatars, thats the only thing that I registered. A "mac.com" email addy is nice but I hardly ever use it.

If theres anyone here who knows another free HD storage site, please let us know.

I'm even OK with just 5 Mb...even less. Thanks in advance.


----------

